#ubuntu-pa 2011-06-13
 * decz is away: sleep
 * dczZzZz is back (gone 07:00:37)
 * dczZzZz is away: w0rk
 * dczZzZz is back (gone 04:03:57)
#ubuntu-pa 2011-06-14
<mayeco>  /HELPOP UMODES
